
2018 Porsche 911 GT2 RS: The Fastest Street-Car Ever? - jgalt212
https://www.wsj.com/articles/2018-porsche-911-gt2-rs-the-fastest-street-car-ever-1510857244
======
jgalt212
> This street-legal monster does 0-60 in 2.7 seconds and broke the track
> record at Germany’s famous Nurburgring

